# Room of Doom...



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

I get that this question might sound lame to some of you old timers, but curiosity is getting the better of me...

I ran Westwater Canyon for the first time yesterday (16,500 cfs). Definitely impressed by the Skull and the Room of Doom.

How easy is it to get sucked in there? And if you do botch it and end up in there, how do you get out?


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

A very different place at different levels. I have heard stories of it being impossible to row out of it when the wave train out of skull carries clear to the rock of shock (big prow that divides the room from what goes down river). Some parties have dismantled boats and carried them up the cliffs.

At other (lower) levels when that wave train peters out before the rock and there is a bit of flat water to row out, I never pass up the opportunity to go in there. A boat scout from above skull can usually tell you whether or not to go in there. A really fun eddy and a much better view to watch the rest of your party run skull.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

Last year with fall flows (3k or so) what made it tough to get out was all of the wood that was gathered in the room. It made it tough to get a strong purchase on the water and about 4-5 attempts before exiting. 

In a kayak its a non-issue.


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

Our party had someone 15 years ago go in there at 11K. (after a flip). Ended up having to deflate the raft, and pull all the gear up and over the cliff. Got to take out at 10pm. 

Don't do it! When I was a guide, I've seen people row out at 8K, and below 5K, it's definitley doable.

Anyone have room on their permit AUGUST 12th???


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I've helped boats get out at 14 and 12 k. 
Egress involved roping the boat up higher than it could attain, then pushing it off or jumping on and pushing off in one case. 

My first private raft trip involved the flip into the room at 14K. Quite memorable.


----------



## riverlivin13 (Mar 22, 2010)

if you do not know how to PULL HARD 3 TIMES ...... do not mess w/ skull in tha teens!!!!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I stay out of there when its above 5K or 6K. Below that level, its a nice place to hang out and watch folks come down despite the wood that can collect in there. Unless one of the pieces of wood has a big old nail in it... :shock:

-AH


----------



## mattwilliams22 (Nov 20, 2003)

riverlivin13 said:


> if you do not know how to PULL HARD 3 TIMES ...... do not mess w/ skull in tha teens!!!!


Well that sounds easy enough, but the timing on those 3 HARD PULLS is the tricky part. I have run WW probably 20 times and still miss the timing every once in a while. But I have never ended up in the R.O.D. (other than purposefully in a kayak). 

Here is a video of us paddle boating the canyon this past Sunday. I forgot to turn the camera on for a couple of the rapids, but I did get the two that everyone cares about. You will see my timing on the move in Skull was off a little this time also, just got a little excited!

‪Westwater 7-24-2011‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

Matt,
Thanks for the video... you guys ran it right in front of us!

Have you seen this one? Water was only at 10,000...
‪Room of Doom rescue Westwater Utah, Harold Flips Out‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## mattwilliams22 (Nov 20, 2003)

Ah, yes. That video is classic. Certainly a situation I never want to be in.

Were with the group of guys from Denver that pulled out at Cisco just before the rangers?


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

mattwilliams22 said:


> Ah, yes. That video is classic. Certainly a situation I never want to be in.
> 
> Were with the group of guys from Denver that pulled out at Cisco just before the rangers?


Yep, that was us...


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

I laughed uncontrollably over and over at this clip! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is an interesting clip of the Room at 48k...

‪Room of Doom #1 Westwater Canyon 48,000 CFS‬‏ - YouTube


----------

